
Show HN: Touch-enabled Gesture Helper for your website - zuix
https://genielabs.github.io/zkit/docs/controllers/gesture_helper
======
Too
Am i the only one who hates gestures that don't have immediate feedback but
rather are detected only after the whole gesture is completed and then
performs some predefined action.

In an image gallery if i swipe left the image should follow my finger until
the next image shows up on the right side, not stay still until i finish
whatever the platform consider a "swipe left gesture". Same for pinch, the
image should be resized under my fingers as i move them, not after i release
them.

I haven't seen predefined gestures being useful in any app or web page ever so
i'm sorry to say this library will be likewise, despite it looking very clean
and easy to use from a developer point of view.

~~~
zuix
A gesture helper should only take care of interpreting "pointer(s)" movements.

The UI logic that takes care of actually dragging elements underneath when a
"pan" gesture is detected, is implemented in the ViewPager.

Infact, if you look at the view_pager.js source code, you'll notice that it is
using the gesture_helper to do its job.

[https://genielabs.github.io/zkit/docs/controllers/view_pager](https://genielabs.github.io/zkit/docs/controllers/view_pager)

~~~
dcbadacd
Scrolling between those slides a bit and my laptop fans spun up, they rarely
do so unless under heavy load. Not looking forward this being adopted
elsewhere when it requires so much computing power to just be smooth.

~~~
zuix
So, which one would you suggest? Did you run any performance comparison?

------
saagarjha
Someone's going to use this to override a gesture my browser provides and I'm
going to hate this project when that happens. Until then, I'll appreciate it
as a cool technical demo.

~~~
zuix
It's not just a technical demo, it's a working component. See a practical
application of it with the ViewPager example:

[https://genielabs.github.io/zkit/docs/controllers/view_pager](https://genielabs.github.io/zkit/docs/controllers/view_pager)

------
gcb0
did absolutely nothing on win10 tablet mode. using firefox.

edit: your cdn was failing. now it captures all events and is not a detection,
since i can't scroll touching over the target. also, shows
keyboard_arrow_up/down on actual scroll

------
edhu2017
whats the comparison between hammerjs and this?

~~~
zuix
Hammer.js can detect more gestures: \- Pinch \- Rotate

GestureHelper detects: \- Touch \- Tap \- Pan \- Swipe

GestureHelper and the component-based library behind, which is zuix.js
([https://genielabs.github.io/zuix](https://genielabs.github.io/zuix)), are
specifically designed to work on modern browsers only.

